# Don't know what to do next



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

We had 3 treatments resulting in our amazing dd in 2010 from fet. We tried try naturally for 6 months when dd was one. Since then we have had 3 further treatments resulting in no more than an 2 early chemical. Which are also worrying as before dd I just got bfn. 

We are lucky to have one frostie which we will use in the new year, if it survives the thaw! After that I don't know what to do. I so desperately want to be pregnant again and give dd a sibling. Dh nan left us money in her will which we are very lucky to have but it's disappearing em quickly With the cost of treatment. 

Should we have more treatment with the money or stop and spend it enjoying time with dd? I think I know I want to keep going but so worried about spending it all and not getting pregnant and then wishing we had chosen the other route. 

I am also struggling with my antenatal group all being pregnant/ with newborns but have to spend time with them as they are dd friends. I'm sure they thinking their comments help when treatment fails and another one of them is pregnant but I just find the comments like a slap
In the face. 

Sorry for the rant. Thought it would only take a max 3 tx like with dd and now that has passed I am feeling lost. 
X


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, have you had any investigations into why you are having these m/c? And where are you having tx?
It may be worth looking at immune investigations with nk levels and level 1and 2 chicago tests. It may also be worth getting a hysteroscopy and implantation cuts done before your next cycle esp if you had a c section. 
Immune issues and adhesions can develop after a successful pregnancy.
Treatment abroad can be a lot cheaper than here tho there is the travel cost to consider.
I've heard good things about serum in athens. They do a 2 cycle deal for 4000. They are also cheaper for immune bloods - about 800 rather than 2000 i think and they do hidden c testing. 
I'd speak to penny - she does free telephone consults - just email. 
I've not used them myself but i know someone who has and they were v happy with them. 
I know how you feel. While i've not yet stepped back on the tx rollercoaster i still feel sad every time i see a bump - esp the ones where the mum to be wasn't trying to get pregnant and moans about it. I also find it difficult when people are so sure they've finished their family they get sterilised .
Anyway good luck for the future.
x x


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sending  

We were very much like you when TTC #2. I had got pregnant very easily and we kind of knew DP would find it harder but we had no idea we would end up going on to IVF. We ended up with a lot of debt which is certainly affecting our longterm future as we paid off our debts when we sold our house to move to Ireland and now can't see ourselves being in a position to buy again for a long time  . BUT of course DS2 is worth every penny! I know you cannot guarantee you will spend all your money and have a baby at the end, but reading your post, it sounds to me that you would be filled with regret if you did not keep trying. 
When you are desperate to be pregnant again it feels like everyone around you is pregnant. I had to go off ******** for a while when DP was TTC as I found it really hard to cope with everyone's pregnancy announcements and scan pictures. 
Am I right is thinking you are at Oxford Fertility Unit? We had all our treatment there and I trust them 100%. Have you had a recent consultation with them to discuss your latest cycles and plans for the future?


----------

